# Needing info about thermometer



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

My wife says she has seen on here before about you guys talking about a thermometer that will float around in the milk.......she must be talking about a dial type from what I understand. She is starting some cheese making, and says this would be handy to have on hand. She looked in jeffer's and caprine supply, and didn't see what she thought you guys were talking about......
We have a candy therm. and a meat therm. .....but she thinks what yaw was talking about is different.

Can you help her .....and do you know where she can find one ?

Thanks, Whim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Hoeggers and leeners have them am sure the cheese connection does too.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Thanks......will get her to look there too.

BTW- she did her first cheese last weekend. I think it was called Montery Jack.....it turned out goooood. Think we've done eat it all before it had time to age any.
She is gonna try some cheddar's next....then think I'm gonna get her to do some pepperjack.

I suspect if you see whim signed on in the cheese section from now on,,,,you know who will be lurking around and not me.

Thanks again , Whim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

She can have her own screen name Whim. but Montery Jack has to age doesn't it?? and cheddar has to age I know as I haven't made any yet. don't have any cooler to put it in and no basements here.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

:rofl I guess we was hungry.

She called from work and said that she ran over to the thrift store and bought 60 lbs of barbell weights to set on this stuff to press it with. 
Guess I better go sharpen my axe to cut that darn block of cheese when it gets done. :crazy

Think she can just sign any post Ms.Whim.........I'll be getting in the same boat with Katie and LeeAnne otherwise.

Whim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

:rofl yep Mrs Whim will do.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I've only been doing this a few months, but I don't use a floating thermometer. I use a digital probe thermometer because it's precise.


----------



## goatsareus (Jan 21, 2008)

there are two different types of floating dairy thermometers on the market right now, one is cheap and breaks almost immediately, and the other one is sturdy. Hoeggers and Caprine Supply carry the cheap one, please do not buy it, it will not last, I broke it the FIRST time I used it. Lehman's Hardware carries the good one, and one other place carries it. My last good floating dairy thermometer lasted 30 YEARS. Search this forum, I think I have reported on this before here.


----------



## goatsareus (Jan 21, 2008)

okay, I just did the search.. Lehmans' Hardware is the only place I know of that carries the good dairy thermometer, it is $20. The cheap one is $12.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Beth that is good to know.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info I have been needing one myself. Whim, tell your wife, I want some cheese please.....LOL. I have yet to make anything except Fromage Blanc, I would love pepperjack.....he he

Autumn


----------

